# DISH Network® HD Lineup In Puerto Rico Soars To 33 Channels



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

*DISH Network® HD Lineup In Puerto Rico Soars To 33 Channels - The Most High Definition On The Island*

* DISH Network also introduces five Spanish-language channels into DishLATINO packages

* Englewood, Colo., August 6, 2009 - DISH Network, L.L.C., a subsidiary of DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), today announced an unprecedented expansion of high definition services in Puerto Rico with the introduction of 24 new HD channels.* DISH Network now broadcasts 33 HD channels in Puerto Rico - the most offered by any pay-TV provider on the island.

New DISH Network high definition customers in Puerto Rico can subscribe to the Puerto Rico HD Pack, which includes 14 channels exclusive to DISH Network, for free until May 2010. DISH Network customers who already subscribe to HD programming will receive the newly-launched HD channels in their current HD programming package at no additional cost.

In addition to broadening its high definition lineup, DISH Network has expanded DishLATINO, its core Latino programming service, with the launch of five sought-after Spanish-language channels including Discovery Kids, Animal Planet, National Geographic, Utilisima and America TeVe Miami, a channel available exclusively on DISH Network. DISH Network's local channel offering in Puerto Rico was also enhanced with the introduction of the popular Christian channel, La Cadena del Milagro, which joins 11 other local stations available to customers.
"DISH Network customers in Puerto Rico have access to the best of both worlds, with an extensive variety of channels in Spanish and English, including the most HD," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "With the introduction of all of these great new channels at no additional cost, we are proud to provide our subscribers the best viewing experience on the island at an unmatched value."

Additionally, DISH Network is offering a one-dish option that features a 30" dish antenna and upgrade promotions for existing subscribers who want all of these new channels.

For more information about all of the new programming available to subscribers in Puerto Rico, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call (888) 898-3051.

_*New HD channels include: A&E HD, Animal Planet HD, Bravo HD, Cartoon Network HD, CNBC HD, CNN HD, Comedy Central HD, Discovery HD, Disney HD, Disney XD HD, ESPN2 HD, Food Network HD, FX HD, HGTV HD, History HD, Lifetime HD, MTV HD, Nickelodeon HD, Spike HD, TBS HD, The Learning Channel (TLC) HD and The Weather Channel HD, as well as STARZ HD and Cinemax HD premium channels._

*About DISH Network Corporation 
*DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's HD leader, provides approximately 13.584 million satellite TV customers as of March 31, 2009 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most HD channels, the most international channels, state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the ViP® 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 14, 2007)

This is excellent news! Now what equipment do I need to switch from DTV to Dish, considering that I have three separate antennas that can get excellent signal for 110, 119 and 61.5?


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

originaly 6 spanish channel, some in HD, now 5!?


----------

